# New Honda Bucket Extension on the new yt624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been ordering Honda Bucket extensions for all my Honda's in past years from Cormier Equipment, when I was talking to the guy who sold them all too me they said they dont make them for any Yamahas, cant even buy new from any Yamaha dealers for them, so I took my chances and ordered it in, just installed it with a little bit of drilling and worked out perfect, now the bucket does not look so small, picked up a original 20-25 year old bucket extension last week for older Yamahas that fit this one also, it was just sandblasted and painted Gloss black, fits 624's only its now for sale from here in Nl Canada if anyone's interested, the new one from Honda is $185 to the door, the older one I picked up for $80 offa guy here that had an old Yamaha stored for past 20 plus years rusted out a bit so he sold it to me, cost me $50 to get the sand blasting and powercoatingt done, so if anyone is interested you can have it for $130, plus what ever it costs to ship where ever you are, Ill post some pics later when he drops it off


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this the Cormier equipment that's a Canadian company but charges in US dollars? Or is it a different one? Lots of negative feedback!!!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Yes*



Coby7 said:


> Is this the Cormier equipment that's a Canadian company but charges in US dollars? Or is it a different one? Lots of negative feedback!!!


Yes it is and canadian dollar is low now and the extensions went up in price, it was showing $131 with tax included ,but free shipping, but when you check your credit card its charge $180 for the currency exchange, so good thing shipping is free, I ordered the extension for my Honda 928, my card was charged $205, but thats the only parts I have bought from them


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

No where on his web site does it say prices are in US dollars. So Canadians beware, add 42% to his price.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

add 42% :icon-shocked: , , , That's just ugly.

Checked around on their web site and I'm not seeing any reference as to U.S. or Canadian price.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*yes*



Coby7 said:


> No where on is web site does it say prices are in US dollars. So Canadians beware, add 42% to his price.


Yes for sure


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Older Bucket extension just sold*



chaulky45 said:


> Yes for sure


Got a buddy with same yt 624 just bought the 25 plus year old extension I just had powder coated should look good on her coated and painted gloss black, should look good on her.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Chaulky45*: Pretty blue machine. 

For giggles, would you mind running a string across your auger bucket and letting us know if the auger serrations extend past the auger housing? In many of your pictures it looks like they do, but the picture angles may be playing tricks on my eyes. 

I am partial to Yamaha stand up jet skis and am very impressed with their current and even their 22-year old designs, so I have no doubt that their current lineup of hydrostatic snow blowers are just as impressive.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

E350 said:


> *Chaulky45*: Pretty blue machine.
> 
> For giggles, would you mind running a string across your auger bucket and letting us know if the auger serrations extend past the auger housing? In many of your pictures it looks like they do, but the picture angles may be playing tricks on my eyes.
> 
> I am partial to Yamaha stand up jet skis and am very impressed with their current and even their 22-year old designs, so I have no doubt that their current lineup of hydrostatic snow blowers are just as impressive.


If I can find a piece of string I'll check it out and see,


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> If I can find a piece of string I'll check it out and see,


I did run the string,' could'nt get a pic, needed someone to take it, I just held the string in different spots top to bottom and near the middle its stuck out very little, however the side pieces of the Honda bucket extension evens it out, if I was to run into something it would'nt hurt the augers ,the bucket extension on sides and top would stop it, plus she would bring up in the drift cutter bars 1st


----------

